# JIG FISHING IN PORT A LOOK AT MY PICS!



## Catfishlover (Jul 25, 2007)

Do you know this man? If so, PM me. There is a REWARD. 
Spade tattoo on right forearm and tattoos on left upper shoulder.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

He snatch and run or what? I'm sure he stole some stuff or this wouldnt be. Don't know him but hope you catch this SOB!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

What's the deal on this dude?


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Hope they catch this SOB. Tom and Mary are good people and have a great operation there in Port A. This guy better hope the cops catch him and not Tom.

Andy
Captains Playmate


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

That woman working the register sure is a nice lady, the guy thats there, I dont shop there because he's such a jerk...


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Not sure if I understand this thread. Title says "*JIG FISHING IN PORT A LOOK AT MY PICS!*" Then there are the pics?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Not sure if I understand this thread. Title says "*JIG FISHING IN PORT A LOOK AT MY PICS!*" Then there are the pics?


I was wondering the same thing


Im guessing the "jig fishing in port" means he stole some jigs from the store.. Shame on him if he did...

If thats so, all I can say to da thief is 
"_May all your hooks stay dull and rust quickly_" 









"take that, you filthy animal"







​
Hog


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

I actually think I saw someone that looked like this dude at a party in AP, my mind is kinda foggy but this looks like the guy. Let me play internet detective. 

BTW I spend way too much money over there is there a way I can set a personal spending limit? I swear I go there just looking for mono and end up leaving a few bills poorer half the time.


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

He stole some merchandise from the store.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Might have a lead. Waiting on a call.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

shanker, please clarify. She is nice.


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

The guy looks familiar to me, but I couldn't tell you who he is or where I've seen him before.
I hope he gets caught, its a great tackle store and I'm always over there wether I'm buying bait or just spending whatever money I happen to have.
Heck, I'm in there often enough that they all pretty much know me.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Hmmm, ponytail. Must be Tray


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

I showed this pic to pretty much everyone that was at the party and we all agree it has to be the same guy. The thing is no one can put a name with the face. Being the party was in AP somone could have just strolled up outta nowhere and blended with the crowd and no one would notice haha. 

Yeah it looks like a pony tail in the first pic, and Trey was the first person to come to mind. The other pics show he gots short hair. Still trying to get a name for ya.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

Sight Cast said:


> shanker, please clarify. She is nice.


she is very sweet and always helpful....the guy though, seems to think that customers are more of a PITA than anything, I;ve asked him for assistance a few times and always got the feeling like I was bothering him more than anything, every time I've ever been in there I've purchased something too, so it wasnt like I was a habitual window shopper or browser


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Hang'um High! Man, I have realized this board has great potential for very good things in the last week.

I hope the "Jig Jacker" is found,
AGF


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thats a shame that he stole from that store, thats a great store and it consumes alot of my money. I was in there last weekend and asked to try on some Costa's, with full intention to buy, but was treated like I was going to steal them so I took my business somewhere else. This may be the reason that the young lady was treating my and my buddy like this. One person can ruin it for everyone...


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Apparently the guy in question called the store this morning to clear up the issue. The store stated that they did an inventory and were missing 3 jigs, and since he bought a bunch, it had to be him:headknock...they exhonerated the guy after he provided his receipt and requested the police be called, etc. She also stated that one of their friends posted the pictures online...might have been a big mistake putting someone's picture on a public forum without evidence, looks like there is a good chance of a suit being filed.


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

mako said:


> might have been a big mistake putting someone's picture on a public forum without evidence, looks like there is a good chance of a suit being filed.


I can understand the subject of the picture being upset about having his pic plastered on the internet, but the original poster didn't say he stole anything. He just asked for help identifying the man and offered a reward. Glad it wasn't me though.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Sure looks like Robo.

LOL
Biggie


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Welp glad it was resolved. No need to get his name. Im out.


----------



## Catfishlover (Jul 25, 2007)

I only asked if someone knows this person. He has not called anyone. There is still a REWARD.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

KMaryP said:


> I can understand the subject of the picture being upset about having his pic plastered on the internet, but the original poster didn't say he stole anything. He just asked for help identifying the man and offered a reward. Glad it wasn't me though.


I bet it is not having his pic on the internet that he is upset about but having his pic on the net and being associated with being a theif is probabaly what he is upset about. just a guess!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Catfishlover said:


> I only asked if someone knows this person. He has not called anyone. There is still a REWARD.


And you never asnwered the question on WHY are you looking for this person!


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

trodery said:


> And you never asnwered the question on WHY are you looking for this person!


x2


----------



## fishstik (Aug 21, 2006)

*Misinformed Mako*



mako said:


> Apparently the guy in question called the store this morning to clear up the issue. The store stated that they did an inventory and were missing 3 jigs, and since he bought a bunch, it had to be him:headknock...they exhonerated the guy after he provided his receipt and requested the police be called, etc. She also stated that one of their friends posted the pictures online...might have been a big mistake putting someone's picture on a public forum without evidence, looks like there is a good chance of a suit being filed.


Mako is misinformed! There is still a reward -- and no one said anything about theft or any other accusation. An identity is all that has been requested -- now how difficult is that to understand? Don't read more into the message than the original writer wrote.....


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

fishstik said:


> Mako is misinformed! There is still a reward -- and no one said anything about theft or any other accusation. An identity is all that has been requested -- now how difficult is that to understand? Don't read more into the message than the original writer wrote.....


ok so what has he done that he needs to be identified and have a bounty on his name for?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Never easy said:


> ok so what has he done that he needs to be identified and have a bounty on his name for?


exactly - you don't post a pic - offer a reward - without some sort of explanation - the result of no explanation?? - you just saw it - possibly unfounded accusations - followed by inaccurate disclaimers - followed by more requests to provide his name - post your reason.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Catfishlover said:


> Spade tattoo on right forearm and tattoos on left upper shoulder.


How do you know he has a tat on his upper shoulder ?? Did he take his shirt off when in the store??


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

this thread was enouph to keep me from ever going there.. More money for Roy's.


----------



## lfon (Aug 20, 2009)

I hope he stole something.You sure make him look like a criminal by posting his picture with a reward.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

i'm lost. Hope this gets cleared up. I would be hot as heii if my picture was posted without explaining the reason. I don't steal, nobody said this guy was steeling but when your pic goes up on something like this rumors FLY. Oh well. Hope it works out in the end.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

lfon said:


> I hope he stole something.You sure make him look like a criminal by posting his picture with a reward.


They better hope he stole something, and they have him on video. 
If not then this store has opened themselves up for a slander lawsuit.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I instantly assumed he was a thief. Someone just may not like this guy or something...Maybe Mont can delete unless an explanation is made...


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I instantly assumed he was a thief. Someone just may not like this guy or something...Maybe Mont can delete unless an explanation is made...


x2


----------



## BFTMASTER (Aug 25, 2009)

Maybe the lady has a crush on him.


----------



## lfon (Aug 20, 2009)

BFTMASTER said:


> Maybe the lady has a crush on him.


 In that case. Its me!!!!! I'm right here!!!!


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

This thread is retarded.


----------



## TexChef (Jun 11, 2007)

Maybe Mako can give us a little more info, seems like he has talked to the guy in the picture!
I agree do not go posting someones pic, without telling what happened, cause you just opened your self to a lawsuit in my OP.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Maybe he knocked up catfishlovers daughter or wife.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

If you don't explain what this is all about, then this thread needs to go away.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Bonito said:


> If you don't explain what this is all about, then this thread needs to go away.


yup!!


----------



## Catfishlover (Jul 25, 2007)

He left something in the store that is of no value to anyone but him.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Catfishlover said:


> He left something in the store that is of no value to anyone but him.


why did you not just put that in the very first post? would have saved a lot of bs!


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

KMaryP said:


> I think the man in the picture has just been identified.
> 
> (just joking, Never Enough)


thanks! but no, if ya took my pic i would break tha camera just that dang ugly! and i dont have that much hair!:headknock


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Never easy said:


> why did you not just put that in the very first post? would have saved a lot of bs!


 he is new to the site with 4 posts. I guess he didn't know how friendly we can all be! LOL Hope he gets whatever it is back! If not, post it in the classified section of 2Cool. I want a shot at whatever it is!:spineyes:


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Catfishlover said:


> He left something in the store that is of no value to anyone but him.


what did he leave ?


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

2Cool were not just curious were nosey. 
Just kidding


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> what did he leave ?


Looks like he left that bag on the bench???


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

I had the idea that the guy stole somthing and was gonna help since I know how much a pain it is. Now, somthing seems fishy and im just gonna let it ride.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Don't make much sense to me...HE left something and someone is going to pay a reward to return it???

How much is the reward, maybe I'll go hunt him down!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

trodery said:


> Don't make much sense to me...HE left something and someone is going to pay a reward to return it???
> 
> How much is the reward, maybe I'll go hunt him down!


Maybe mastercylinder can hunt him down, get the reward, and then he can finally afford that Rolex he has been after.

Plus, MC really fills the roll.......

Brandon


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Maybe he left his finger print!


----------



## renegade red (Oct 26, 2006)

shanker said:


> That woman working the register sure is a nice lady, the guy thats there, I dont shop there because he's such a jerk...


Im with you shanker. The guy is quite a jerk. I try to spend most of my money elsewhere because of him, but don't feel to guilty when I do have to shop there because both of those ladies are soo very nice and helpful.

I've actually been in the store when he wasalmost yelling at them for some reason or another. Right in front of the customers. Guy must be pretty unhappy.


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

How much is the reward?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Catfishlover said:


> He left something in the store that is of no value to anyone but him.


I haven't seen anyone back paddle like that since CCA figured out they stepped in it. Good one.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

gimp6969 said:


> How much is the reward?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

green for you brother!! everyone else is trying to figure out if the guys a crook, what he did or didn't do - you go straight the point - "How Much"" gotta luv it here...:rotfl:


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

renegade red said:


> Im with you shanker. The guy is quite a jerk. I try to spend most of my money elsewhere because of him, but don't feel to guilty when I do have to shop there because both of those ladies are soo very nice and helpful.
> 
> I've actually been in the store when he wasalmost yelling at them for some reason or another. Right in front of the customers. Guy must be pretty unhappy.


Makes you wonder if catfishlover is said a hole.. :idea:


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Now he wont evan respond to any of this. the crawfishing has begun. think your right, he may be the a hole in question. who knows he started this on a public forum and asked the public a question and now he is mia.


----------



## tg1800 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm a state trooper in the area if I could get a better description approx. age, race, height, details of tattos i would be more than happy to look for him. Do you or one of the other nearby stores happen to know what he was driving or if he was pulling a boat. the more info you can post the easier it is for myself or another customer is to find him. keep us informed


----------



## elpedro (Aug 22, 2006)

tg1800 said:


> I'm a state trooper in the area if I could get a better description approx. age, race, height, details of tattos i would be more than happy to look for him. Do you or one of the other nearby stores happen to know what he was driving or if he was pulling a boat. the more info you can post the easier it is for myself or another customer is to find him. keep us informed


Wow- Finally good to see someone on this forum that actually wants to help someone else out instead of acting like an ignorant child. I think it's fairly obvious that whoever is looking for this person has good reason and I don't understand why they should have to sit and listen to everyone speculate, make personal insults and otherwise act ridiculous when all that seems to do is muddy the water...who knows, apparently that is the M.O. of this particular _public_ forum. I'll keep my eyes out for this person, whatever your motive catfish, because common sense tells me that you probably have good reason.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

elpedro said:


> Wow- Finally good to see someone on this forum that actually wants to help someone else out instead of acting like an ignorant child. I think it's fairly obvious that whoever is looking for this person has good reason and I don't understand why they should have to sit and listen to everyone speculate, make personal insults and otherwise act ridiculous when all that seems to do is muddy the water...who knows, apparently that is the M.O. of this particular _public_ forum. I'll keep my eyes out for this person, whatever your motive catfish, because common sense tells me that you probably have good reason.


The water was "muddy" from the initial poster asking a vague question without providing any information THUS leading to the speculation! The original poster MAY be wanting to kill the guy if he finds him...we don't know the reason he is looking for him. Some of us will help do just about anything for a fellow 2cooler PROVIDING we have ALL the information. :hairout:

Heck, the original poster may be wanting to look him up to ask him for a date....WE JUST DON"T KNOW!


----------



## TexChef (Jun 11, 2007)

elpedro said:


> Wow- Finally good to see someone on this forum that actually wants to help someone else out instead of acting like an ignorant child. I think it's fairly obvious that whoever is looking for this person has good reason and I don't understand why they should have to sit and listen to everyone speculate, make personal insults and otherwise act ridiculous when all that seems to do is muddy the water...who knows, apparently that is the M.O. of this particular _public_ forum. I'll keep my eyes out for this person, whatever your motive catfish, because common sense tells me that you probably have good reason.


So if your picture was posted for the world to see, with the saying whoever knows who this person will get an award, making it seem like you were a criminal, that would not bother you? Sorry if my childish mind makes me think that something went wrong, and the reason that someone is looking for this person is cause they did something wrong. This is a close community of outdoorsman, but when a person who just joined post a pic asked for names, the natural response from this board will be why. The reason is cause we want to help, if its for the right reason. Sorry for being an ignorant child


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

I can't believe I just wasted ten minutes of my life reading this. Now I just wasted another 30 seconds replying to it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

tg1800 said:


> I'm a state trooper in the area if I could get a better description approx. age, race, height, details of tattos i would be more than happy to look for him. Do you or one of the other nearby stores happen to know what he was driving or if he was pulling a boat. the more info you can post the easier it is for myself or another customer is to find him. keep us informed


Sir, I was sent a private message saying this person was responsible for passing bad checks in the PA area. I have no way of verifying this and don't know if it's true. According to what I was sent, the pics that were posted were taken from a video that just happens to be one of the better ones there in town. Like I said, I have no way to verify any of this, I am just passing along what was sent to me in an effort to resolve this. If I can be of any assistance, please PM me and I will try and help.


----------



## mikeytwv (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm a little disapointed. This is supposed to be a blue water message board where felllow fisherman can share knowledge and information to make us all better anglers. I could care less about what this guy did or what the stores interest in him are. What does this thread add to the interest of off shore fishing or how can it help me be a better fisherman ? It belongs somehwere else, not on this board. The members here are more than happy to help out fellow off shore fishermen but now are we going to be asked to police crime for small business ? For me, it's out of place not what this board is about. Call Americas Most Wanted.

http://www.amw.com/

My $.02...............


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

mikey, I understand your point. But, this is also about someone passing bad checks, using a fake ID and that comes out of all of our pockets, not just the people that own the store(s). If we can help the PD out this bozo, then it's all good.


----------



## mikeytwv (Dec 18, 2007)

Mont, I understand what you are saying and it would be noble to help get a slimeball off the streets for a few weeks. I just wonder by opening the door, are we going to start posting pictures from security cameras all across the Texas coast. Every mom and pop bait store will be posting pictures on the blue water board. Then, the cameras at Academy, Wal Mart, and the HEB's of the state will have even better camera's with more pictures of more slimeballs. If you start it, where does it end. I have the ultimate respect for you. I think you run a first class board. I've not seen any boards anywhere that comes close to the class of how this board operates. I'd hate to see it turn into something different. What this board is doing right now for our fellow missing fishermen and his family is absolutely awesome and I think this may be momentous and set new bars and standards for message boards in the future. This, in my opinion is the opposite of the spectrum. Thanks for running a first class board !


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

mikeytwv said:


> I'm a little disapointed. This is supposed to be a blue water message board where felllow fisherman can share knowledge and information to make us all better anglers. I could care less about what this guy did or what the stores interest in him are. What does this thread add to the interest of off shore fishing or how can it help me be a better fisherman ? It belongs somehwere else, not on this board. The members here are more than happy to help out fellow off shore fishermen but now are we going to be asked to police crime for small business ? For me, it's out of place not what this board is about. Call Americas Most Wanted.
> 
> http://www.amw.com/
> 
> My $.02...............


the store in question is an offshore tackle and bait store here in Port A that happens to sponsor a lot of things in the community, both fishing and non-fishing related.

While she wasn't mentioned by name, the daughter of the owner works in the store and is married to a local captain who runs Mo Azul . . . he reads this site as does the owner of the boat, who posts here and also happens to be in the 2cool Billfish Blast.

Having said all that I have no idea what the situation is, but will ask tonight.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

mikey, no worries bud. I just got an email threatening me with a lawsuit over this whole thread. All this stuff just goes with the territory. We are just a few days away from a full moon, and any LEO can tell you about those. It's even worse for webmasters.

justhookit if you find something out, please let me know. A PM is fine.

All I know is I am serving up 40 pounds of my personally smoked brisket tomorrow for a charity cause here in town, dropping a couple hundred gallons in the Flatline and going fishing Sunday.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Mont said:


> mikey, no worries bud. I just got an email threatening me with a lawsuit over this whole thread. All this stuff just goes with the territory. We are just a few days away from a full moon, and any LEO can tell you about those. It's even worse for webmasters.
> 
> justhookit if you find something out, please let me know. A PM is fine.
> 
> All I know is I am serving up 40 pounds of my personally smoked brisket tomorrow for a charity cause here in town, dropping a couple hundred gallons in the Flatline and going fishing Sunday.


Wow Mount not sure on what grounds anyone can sue you for. Let us know if you need help with your legal fees


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

im guessing the guy that is threatening to sue is the one that passed the rubber check...... lmao, im guessing you could trace him through his IP and 2cool registration.......


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

gents, like I said, I have brisket to serve for lunch tomorrow, for Jeanne Thoman's fundraiser. If I need any legal help, y'all will be the first to know. Otherwise, I am chasing bull reds on Sunday and counting my many blessings.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

justhookit said:


> the store in question is an offshore tackle and bait store here in Port A that happens to sponsor a lot of things in the community, both fishing and non-fishing related.
> 
> While she wasn't mentioned by name, the daughter of the owner works in the store and is married to a local captain who runs Mo Azul . . . he reads this site as does the owner of the boat, who posts here and also happens to be in the 2cool Billfish Blast.
> 
> Having said all that I have no idea what the situation is, but will ask tonight.


Not a rocket scientist but I did stay in a Holiday Inn last night and here is what I see

Catfishlover is the daughter of the owner; Fishstik is the wife/half owner, and elpedro is the Husband of the Catfhislover. Not to hard to figure out from the above quote and you read their ages that shown and www.moazul.com listed under the hubby elpedro. And look at history of their post.

Before you sue mont for you ages posted, it is your option to have it posted or not.


----------



## Catfishlover (Jul 25, 2007)

Obviously it is not hard to figure out who people are on forums that is why this was posted......someone on this forum knows who this man in the picture is. It is a small world and even smaller when you post something on a forum for thousands of people to view. People like this guy are people who have ruined our country. People who don't care about other people, people who are selfish.....if he would do this to a nice woman that helped him, he would do it to anyone....including all the other people on this forum! If you have any info call the Port A Police department. Sue me for being honest!


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

Sight Cast said:


> This thread is retarded.


Definitely a tard!

Do you get the reward dead or alive?

If he's looking for a long lost brother, it could make a difference.


----------



## fishstik (Aug 21, 2006)

jdusek said:


> Not a rocket scientist but I did stay in a Holiday Inn last night and here is what I see
> 
> Catfishlover is the daughter of the owner; Fishstik is the wife/half owner, and elpedro is the Husband of the Catfhislover. Not to hard to figure out from the above quote and you read their ages that shown and www.moazul.com listed under the hubby elpedro. And look at history of their post.
> 
> Before you sue mont for you ages posted, it is your option to have it posted or not.


Just to clear things up for all the private eyes on here....I am NOT related in any way to Catfishlover....though I am familiar with the situation being discussed....Port A IS a very small town after all! Anyway, if we can get this guy id'd he'll be off the streets. Theft costs each and every one of us a huge price every day, everywhere we shop. Unfortunately, stores have to raise their prices to make up for losses. This guy is not a petty thief but a professional. He used fake checks with a fake name and had a fake Tx drivers license to boot. Would you want him shopping at your business? I doubt it. If anyone has ANY VALUABLE info on this man it would be most helpful if you would contact either the Port A police dept or the Constables office. It is believed that other businesses in town were also robbed. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Many of you know me and know I am honest and hard working and we all need to protect and aid the honest, hardworking people who are on this board and involved in the fishing world. Thanks to all 2coolers in advance -- I'm sure someone, somewhere knows this guy -- 2cool is a very large community!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Catfishlover said:


> Obviously it is not hard to figure out who people are on forums that is why this was posted......someone on this forum knows who this man in the picture is. It is a small world and even smaller when you post something on a forum for thousands of people to view. People like this guy are people who have ruined our country. People who don't care about other people, people who are selfish.....if he would do this to a nice woman that helped him, he would do it to anyone....including all the other people on this forum! If you have any info call the Port A Police department. Sue me for being honest!


Noone is busting your balls...err chops, for posting what you did. We just needed more info and not speculations. The original post was very vague and gave no details. Then you took a long time to reply, now that you have explained the story it is a valid reason. Maybe a thread for TTMB but, pump your brakes a little and see were everyone is coming from. You will like this board I promise.:fishy:


----------



## TexChef (Jun 11, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Noone is busting your balls...err chops, for posting what you did. We just needed more info and not speculations. The original post was very vague and gave no details. Then you took a long time to reply, now that you have explained the story it is a valid reason. Maybe a thread for TTMB but, pump your brakes a little and see were everyone is coming from. You will like this board I promise.:fishy:


 Could not of said it better myself.
I hope you find this SOB, I cannot stand anyone that steals.:work:


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Noone is busting your balls...err chops, for posting what you did. We just needed more info and not speculations. The original post was very vague and gave no details. Then you took a long time to reply, now that you have explained the story it is a valid reason. Maybe a thread for TTMB but, pump your brakes a little and see were everyone is coming from. You will like this board I promise.:fishy:


:cheers: My thoughts exactly!:cheers:

Give us some help so the we can help you. This is a great board, we are all here to help each other and *of* *course catch some fish*.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Just to clear things up, I am in NO WAY associated with this guy. I heard the story through a friend of a friend, etc, and should have kept my mouth shut in the first place. Posting up rumors is never a good idea, this is a perfect example. I hope everyone gets things sorted out.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

OMG!!! I cant believe all of us has put so much time and effort on this thread...It sucks to have to deal with people that cheat the law, and im sorry for the store owners...But Geez!! If it could have been posted a little differently alot of fellow 2coolers wouldnt have been at each other's throat...:headknock


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Catfishlover said:


> He left something in the store that is of no value to anyone but him.


After reading the entire thread.... this finally makes sense.

My question is...

Why didn't you just come out and say that this guy passed a bad check and has been passing bad checks in your town???

This thread would be only a couple pages then... Anyways, I hope ya'll catch the sorry piece of... well you know.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Tiny said:


> After reading the entire thread.... this finally makes sense.
> 
> My question is...
> 
> ...


then how could you get your post count up? :headknock

I hope this thief gets caught. :hairout:


----------



## Catfishlover (Jul 25, 2007)

*New Info*

New Info....the guy writing these fake checks with a fake Texas ID just did it in Florida too. 
The reward is a Tiburon 16 reel to the first person that gives me this guys reel name and where to find him. When he gets arrested, you get the reel.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

We are getting somewhere now


----------



## Catfishlover (Jul 25, 2007)

REWARD......BRAND NEW TIBURON 16 IN THE BOX FOR THE FIRST PERSON TO GET ME THE REAL NAME AND WHERE ABOUTS OF THE MAN IN THE PHOTOGRAPH. WHEN HE GETS ARRESTED, YOU GET THE REEL.


----------



## tokeefejr (Apr 6, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Noone is busting your balls...err chops, for posting what you did. We just needed more info and not speculations. The original post was very vague and gave no details. Then you took a long time to reply, now that you have explained the story it is a valid reason. Maybe a thread for TTMB but, pump your brakes a little and see were everyone is coming from. You will like this board I promise.:fishy:


You seem to have a pretty good grasp for a 24 year old. I'm sure Army helped (it did me), but I'm still impressed.


----------



## Catfishlover (Jul 25, 2007)

*Video*

This youtube link has the video from when he was in the store. It might make it easier for someone to identify him.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Catfishlover said:


> This youtube link has the video from when he was in the store. It might make it easier for someone to identify him.


What a scumbag. I would love to run into this cat at Academy or elsewhere.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Mont said:


> gents, like I said, I have brisket to serve for lunch tomorrow, for Jeanne Thoman's fundraiser. If I need any legal help, y'all will be the first to know. Otherwise, I am chasing bull reds on Sunday and counting my many blessings.


 Well, looks like Mont knows smokers, that looks like a cookshack 055. don't get no better than CS. once you go electric you'll never go back. vic


----------



## Crusty Hobie (Jan 28, 2009)

Catfishlover said:


> Obviously it is not hard to figure out who people are on forums that is why this was posted......someone on this forum knows who this man in the picture is. It is a small world and even smaller when you post something on a forum for thousands of people to view. People like this guy are people who have ruined our country. People who don't care about other people, people who are selfish.....if he would do this to a nice woman that helped him, he would do it to anyone....including all the other people on this forum! If you have any info call the Port A Police department. Sue me for being honest!


By definition slander is a false accusation. If you are honest no one can sue you for defamation of character. Hope you catch him...good luck:clover:


----------



## snapdragrowb (Oct 30, 2008)

What a joke, potential law suit for sure. Over a coupld jigs. What a bunch of dix.


----------



## TXSNIPER (Aug 28, 2009)

snapdragrowb said:


> What a joke, potential law suit for sure. Over a coupld jigs. What a bunch of dix.


I'm sure you would look at it different if someone stole your tackle, or your car, or ___________ you fill in the blank. Thieves are indiscriminant they will steal a jig here and then a tackle box over there and maybe a boat if they don't have one. This is a grown man stealing not a little kid. He is probably one of your buddies. I can't see why you would defend him if he is not. Let him know that he is caught and he probably shouldn't go back!


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

For a second there, I thought he left a gift in your toilet that you didn't appreciate...


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

I heard it was a bunch of tackle and stuff he has been writting bad checks up and down the coast and has nailed quite a few people. I heard the reward was tackle and an avet real. Not sure if all this is right I read it on another forum and there was a video that went along with the story. This guy is scum and I would love to deliver him myself....P.S. I don't think it is illegal to post a pic of someone who passes bad checks.They do it in the stores all the time...


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Bad checks and good brisket*

Mont, the brisket looks delicious.......

Mike


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

I think its funny that he takes so long to make his purchase decision in the video, even though he knows that technically he is getting it all for free. :spineyes:

It's like he is actually spending his own money.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Iv had people try to haggle with me before writing bad checks.. I just don't take them anymore if you look suspicious.. Look at what they drive. Run them in check rite. I got hit for 1100 dollars 8 years ago but I got the guys licence plate number.. Found him on public data and everything. Made a report to the police department.. nothing ever happened to it.. Money down the drain. Its just another liability of being a business owner that accepts checks.. Do everything in your power to protect yourself. If its a large purchase put it off on the owner of the store even if you are the owner and say the owner requires me to call the bank to verify funds and legitimacy.. They will usually squirm and walk then. Some fat women came in the other day tried to buy 2200 dollars of stuff then I see her pull out the check book. I knew it was a scam that very moment. They come late in the day when the banks are closed.. I told her sorry I cannot call the bank so I cannot take the check.. 

The worst part is these days if you are passed a bad fake check the banks don't even send it back to you.. They just give you a copy of it so the hard evidence is lost.. So the forgery case goes out the window.. Good luck finding the a hole.. I know how it feels.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Eastern Tackle said:


> I think its funny that he takes so long to make his purchase decision in the video, even though he knows that technically he is getting it all for free. :spineyes:





Eastern Tackle said:


> It's like he is actually spending his own money.​


ET,
I was thinking EXACTLY the same thing...​
He gets the blue dolphin award for practicing nice'ness while stealing
:an6:​
With this being the 100th post, I personally think its time to let this thread 









it







jmo​
Hog

​


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

Post the pics on inthebite.com. If this guy really is passing bad checks for fishing gear up and down the Texas and Florida coasts then someone on there might know him. If you think 2cool is a small world you should see that board.


----------



## Catfishlover (Jul 25, 2007)

snapdragrowb said:


> What a joke, potential law suit for sure. Over a coupld jigs. What a bunch of dix.


Potential lawsuit...give me a break. Sue me, then I can get the guys real identity. So you consider $700 worth of jigs just a couple? What about $700 worth of handmade lure? Is that a couple? How would you feel if someone stole all that tackle out of your garage? It is the same thing. This guy would steal from anyone! Making fake checks and sending fake certified checks accross state lines is a big deal and if you can't see that then you should probably be running around with this guy!Hey, maybe you are....don't forget..... there is a reward for turning him in


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

*D***, I thought he may have stolen*

somebody's secret offshore honeyholes. Karma has a way of catching up with people, so I hope he gets his well,deserved "reward". Bad checks= not good, getting your mug posted on 2cool= you are gonna get it sucka!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Fat checks*

Are all of the skinny women honest??? Or is it we are just more tolerant!



robul said:


> Some fat women came in the other day tried to buy 2200 dollars of stuff then I see her pull out the check book. I knew it was a scam that very moment.


Mike


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

yeah robul, your comments are slanderous/mean torwards large people in general.. Id be on the lookout for the lawsuits that are forthcoming. 

ok wheres the next thread from the "fish police" at? :rotfl:


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

mredman said:


> Are all of the skinny women honest??? Or is it we are just more tolerant!
> 
> Mike


Nope. The first time I was burned for it was a rather cute younger girl. And I was still suspicious. Hence why I took there licence plate info down.

I actually could of said fat,ugly and poorly dressed women but left out that part. Really the big give away is she pulled up in a 86 honda civic with 2 spares smoking out the tailpipe then wanted to write a check for 2200 dollars.

I'm sorry If I offended you.



Ducksmasher said:


> yeah robul, your comments are slanderous/mean torwards large people in general.. Id be on the lookout for the lawsuits that are forthcoming.
> 
> ok wheres the next thread from the "fish police" at? :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Catfishlover (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks to one of the posts an arrest will be made soon


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

In what state will the arrest be made, if I can ask.


----------



## Catfishlover (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Catfishlover (Jul 25, 2007)

*Convicted*

4 1/2 years after posting these pictures John Chapa was arrested, plead guilty and was convicted of forgery of a financial instrument, a felony. Thank you for all your lovely comments and help when I posted these pictures. For those of you who don't know the details, this man made fake checks and a fake Texas drivers license and wrote us checks toatling over 700.00. After posting his picture we found that there were other people looking for him. With their help we discovered his real name and tracked him down. The internet is an amazing instrument.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome! Funny, I was just thinking about this post the other day. Wish yall posted up here more than every 4 years!


----------



## BFTMASTER (Aug 25, 2009)

keep us posted, i want to see what this slime bag got for a sentence.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A felony. That's most excellent. He can't vote, own a gun, get a real job, and has a whole lot of other fringe benefits for being a scumbag. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy if you ask me.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Finally, a happy ending.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Glad justice was finally served.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

This is great news. One scum bag gets his due. I concider Mary and Tom as good friends. Oilfield roots. My wife and I buy most of our tackle and jewlary from them. Their daughter inlaw set me up with my first Billfish Spread. Now I'm 10s of thousand $ into that. Thanks I guess! 

Vance & Mellissa


----------



## hien361 (Jul 13, 2012)

meat sandwiches and prison time for him! lol


----------

